# British couple happy with their new expat life in Greece despite euro crisis



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

There are lots of stories of people leaving Greece because of the country’s weak economy but British couple Ken and Val Povall have just moved to Crete and started their expat life. The couple from Runcorn, Cheshire, bought their house in the village of Kalidonia, western Crete, in 2009, with dreams of moving permanently to [...]

Click to read the full news article: British couple happy with their new expat life in Greece despite euro crisis...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Editor said:


> There are lots of stories of people leaving Greece because of the country’s weak economy but British couple Ken and Val Povall have just moved to Crete and started their expat life. The couple from Runcorn, Cheshire, bought their house in the village of Kalidonia, western Crete, in 2009, with dreams of moving permanently to [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: British couple happy with their new expat life in Greece despite euro crisis...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


After reading the article my reaction is, "well sure, if you are retiring here on a pension paid in sterling, then life would be a lot easier, wouldn't it?" There is a huge difference between the life of a retired expat in Greece and someone working here . . especially for someone working for a Greek business. 
I haven't been paid for 6 months. My husband's income taxes have increased this year and our tax return went from a hefty refund last year to us owing another 1000 euros this year. The shoestring we live on keeps getting thinner. If your income is from a steady foreign source then Greece is great but if your economic well-being comes from a Greek source then watch out!
On a positive note though, the sea was pretty nice today.


----------



## progpen (Aug 16, 2009)

*Unrealistic for most*

As Mariek says, if are already have steady reliable income from outside Greece, then of course southern Europe will be very attractive. Just like the states in the US with the lower cost of living tend to be attractive to retirees.

Greece is still an attractive place, but the job situation simply makes it unrealistic for most.


----------



## neolife (May 16, 2012)

100% true, I have an income from outside the Bulgaria through the Internet, the life in BG is very similar to Greece, we also don't have good jobs here and for people working for BG biz it's very hard to live, the same in Greece. But for me all is not so bad, the black sea, fresh air, perfect fresh fruits, a lot of sun, very nice.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

neolife said:


> 100% true, I have an income from outside the Bulgaria through the Internet, the life in BG is very similar to Greece, we also don't have good jobs here and for people working for BG biz it's very hard to live, the same in Greece. But for me all is not so bad, the black sea, fresh air, perfect fresh fruits, a lot of sun, very nice.


Hi, it sounds like the perfect life!


----------



## stevie 1964 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Thank god someone in the same boat*



mariek said:


> After reading the article my reaction is, "well sure, if you are retiring here on a pension paid in sterling, then life would be a lot easier, wouldn't it?" There is a huge difference between the life of a retired expat in Greece and someone working here . . especially for someone working for a Greek business.
> I haven't been paid for 6 months. My husband's income taxes have increased this year and our tax return went from a hefty refund last year to us owing another 1000 euros this year. The shoestring we live on keeps getting thinner. If your income is from a steady foreign source then Greece is great but if your economic well-being comes from a Greek source then watch out!
> On a positive note though, the sea was pretty nice today.


feeling just the same !!!!!!! just got fired nice greek boss hahahaha never paid my ika so i punched him wot can i do now ??????


----------

